# Altima 2.5 2003 Power Steering Leak



## wilder999 (Apr 4, 2010)

Does anybody have a good diagram of the power steering lines? Ive noticed a small leak in the hose from the power steering reservoir but im not sure which one if the pressure and which one is the return...

One mechanic told me its just the hose that has to be replaced but i can only get it at a dealer.

Another mechanic told me i have to replace the whole line because the hose is specially crimped on the pipe and it goes for around 200$ + 2-3 hours labor.

I need to know what to do here!! thanks!


----------



## muggzs (Aug 30, 2007)

Any update on this. I have the same issue.


----------



## Nickaltima (Jan 11, 2008)

go buy the hanes book..every diagram you want


----------



## Nickaltima (Jan 11, 2008)

haynes* i meant


----------



## smj999smj (Jan 1, 2006)

The return or "suction" hose is typically held on with clamps and runs about $12. The pressure hose is attached typically with banjo bolt fittings and runs about $105. Labor time is about 1-1/2 hours. If you need a diagram, try Nissan Parts, NISMO and Nissan Accessories - Courtesyparts.com. They use the Nissan part diagrams on their site.


----------

